# A GOOD DAY



## TWEET SD (May 11, 2005)

got a call on tuesday night that it was time to hunt. I packed up and hit the road out of Fargo at 11 PM and arrived at the field at 4 AM. Set up the dekes, got ready, counted birds 15 minutes after sunrise and we had 69. Kept shooting till we were out of shells and ended up with 134 by 9:30...FUN.










shot 3 of these awesome blues









we had birds maple leafing in our face all morning. shots under 20 yards common...shots over 40 not. 









Never gonna forget this one!! I wish everyone could get at least one of these hunts in their life.


----------



## Clark Griswald (Mar 16, 2006)

was it in north dakota or south dakota


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

Yah... while your at it whats the GPS coordinates? :roll:

Congrats man... I am jealous!


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

nice pics. thats a really nice blue. congrats :beer:


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

way to go :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## nebgoosehunter (Aug 18, 2005)

Sweet pics man. Nice haul of birds using dekes.


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

What was your setup like. How many FB's or windsocks did you use?? Great job those white bellied blues are awesome 
:beer: :lol:


----------



## Clark Griswald (Mar 16, 2006)

decoyer relax i wasn't asking for gps coordinates, asking for a state isn't ver specific, i was just wondering if there are still enough birds in south dakota. 
tweet sweet pics man, I'm sure that hunts was awesome.


----------



## TWEET SD (May 11, 2005)

I know there are birds in ND and SD. Seems like the migration is picking up fast though. Yesterday's big south wind probably helped out the migration quite a bit.


----------



## Garvdog (Mar 1, 2005)

That looks like one heck of a hunt! Congrats. Hopefully I can get into some birds like that someday!


----------



## Flick (Aug 21, 2002)

Jerry thats awesome, well worth the drive and no sleep I'd say, nice pics too.


----------



## sdhunter (Mar 28, 2006)

YEAH GOOD JOB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 :beer:


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I still have never been on a 100+ bird day. Congrats!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Sweet Hunt!! I had one of those white bellie blues over me yesterday and I choked!!! :crybaby:


----------



## bird crumpler (Mar 28, 2006)

i really like ur hunting pics!nice blue! Great job man


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

awesome pictures and congrats


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

take me? hehehe


----------

